# Stella and Chewy's amount



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

How many patties do your babies eat each day? The web site says 4, but that just seems like a lot to me. My pups weigh 5 and 8 pounds.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

That seems like a lot to me too!
Daisy and Max who are each 7 lbs. eat one patty per meal.
Even Buddy, our 15 lb. Lhasa only eats one and a half per meal.
We have the freeze dried -not sure if it is different for frozen.
It seems like the amount companies tell you to feed is alwys too much!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

McCartney is 10 months old... on an average she eats 1 freeze dried Stella and Chewy patty twice a day.. She weighs 3.8 pounds. Stella and Chewy have a feeding chart that is pretty accurate, as you can calculate puppy to adult serving sizes. She does have times where she eats more than others. 

Carol and McC


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

When i feed the Stella and Chewy's frozen raw, everyone of mine but Riley gets 2 patties per day, 1 each meal. My little boy Riley who weighs 6 lbs gets 1 1/2 patties per meal so 3 patties per day...he starts to lose weight if he has less, so i go by how they feel weight wise, if they plump up cut back, if they lose then add more.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

mysugarbears said:


> When i feed the Stella and Chewy's frozen raw, everyone of mine but Riley gets 2 patties per day, 1 each meal. My little boy Riley who weighs 6 lbs gets 1 1/2 patties per meal so 3 patties per day...he starts to lose weight if he has less, so i go by how they feel weight wise, if they plump up cut back, if they lose then add more.


Don't forget to note that frozen comes in two sizes... small and large. Freeze dried only has one size.


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

I am thinking about the freeze dried. I got a sample of duck, duck, goose and they inhaled it..lol


About how may patties are in a bag?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Chardy said:


> Don't forget to note that frozen comes in two sizes... small and large. Freeze dried only has one size.


Mine were eating the 1.5 oz patties, so 4 of my pups ranging from 4.5 lbs - 7 lbs were getting 3 oz food daily and holding their weight and my 6 lb boy was getting 4.5 oz food a day to hold his weight.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

McCartney is so cute!!! I haven't seen him before. Hugs...


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Pickles' Mama said:


> I am thinking about the freeze dried. I got a sample of duck, duck, goose and they inhaled it..lol
> 
> 
> About how may patties are in a bag?


The 16oz. bag of freeze dried says it contains about 32 patties.
Mine love the duck too!


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

Lacey is almost 4# and eats 1 freeze dried patty per meal. 2 per day!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bounce is 1 1/2 years old, 6 1/2 pounds and gets 2 1/2 patties of the freeze dried raw per day. She has maintained her weight since December.


----------

